# Should I feed corn?



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Hello,


Since fall is coming around I was wondering if I should add corn to my feed? I used to feed pigeon feed with corn added in during the fall and winter. But for about a year I have been feeding half Browns Breeder Pigeon Feed with ***** and half Chicken Layer 16%. I wasn't sure if I need to add corn because of the ***** and the fat from the chicken layer?


----------



## threasha (Mar 25, 2007)

I have always used corn in the winter with no problems. I would watch your birds. If they appear to be having problems with the cold, you can then add some corn to give them more energy/ fat to keep themselves warm.


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Yeah me neither. I am just not sure if they are going to need it because of ***** and the cicken pellets. But I might just go ahead a provide a crock with some in it for them


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I would add it. Mine always go for the corn come fall.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

A little of everything does them good. If they birds are excercising daily they won't have any problems with corn. But u don't wanna give it whole. Corn is full of carbs. Unused carbs will become fats and it shows in droppings


----------



## ThatKid (Aug 3, 2013)

I thought corn was a no-no. I was Told it caused canker


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

ThatKid said:


> I thought corn was a no-no. I was Told it caused canker


Cracked corn not whole corn .


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Cracked corn doesn't cause canker. That's ridiculous. Stress and other illnesses will cause canker. It is no more sharp than many of the seeds they eat. Besides........canker is caused when the level of trichs gets elevated. And corn, cracked or not does not cause that to happen.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

What grains are as sharp as cracked corn?
Dave


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by ThatKid
> I thought corn was a no-no. I was Told it caused canker





> Originally Posted by Birdman79
> Cracked corn not whole corn .


U guys must be kiddin' !, right?
We crack whole corn so that pigeons easily take and digest it... Do the characterstics of whole corn change if we crack it,huh? My pigeons love it,some say theirs don't though. 5-10% Corn good for pigeons all year around especially for performing birds.
Percentage can be little increased in winter months to provide pigeons with fat to stay warm.
Sharpness....???? Pigeons eat grit,marble chips,cracked egg shells,pebbles and o whole lot of stuff that is more sharp than cracked corn...


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

I feed corn all year around ... I add more in the winter to add fatt ... if you feed to much of it or anything you will make your birds fat .. so if you want to mix it in to stretch your feed a little more than go for it ..


during race season I feed my normal mix with corn in it. then after everything is cleaned up I give about less than oz per pigeon to make them "Corn Crazy" as I call it ... and they always go nuts for it


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

my birds just through out the corn . I try to get feed with no corn


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Most ready mixed pigeon feeds will have corn in it. If the birds are fed a controled feeding they eat all the feed.Some people feed just corn and milo year around. Any cracked grain would be less nutrient based. IN my thought.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Jason Heidlauf said:


> my birds just through out the corn . I try to get feed with no corn




My birds hated the large pieces of corn, but they love the coarsely cracked corn. You should try that. The finely cracked is too small, and they ignore it. Most will eat the popcorn though.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

re lee said:


> Most ready mixed pigeon feeds will have corn in it. If the birds are fed a controled feeding they eat all the feed.Some people feed just corn and milo year around. Any cracked grain would be less nutrient based. IN my thought.



Why do you think think that something whole has more nutrients than taking that same thing and breaking it open. The same nutrients are still there.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Cracked corn

Cracked corn is also available for use in our pigeon feed.* Cracked corn has the same properties as the other corns listed but can be easier for short faced breeds to eat. Both Doves and Pigeons love it. *The choice to use cracked corn is a controversial one. Some say that cracked corn causes injury to your birds and others will swear by it. There will be breeders on both sides.

The main problem with cracked corn is unless stored in a low humidity place it will pick up moisture from the air and can mildew pretty fast. Plus, you are paying someone to crack it so it is generally more expensive.
http://www.npausa.com/keeping/feeding.htm


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Jay3 said:


> Why do you think think that something whole has more nutrients than taking that same thing and breaking it open. The same nutrients are still there.


It depends how you look at cracked corn. ONE cracked corn like found in chicken scratch is often a low grade As damaged cracked corn. Then as YOU posted from the NPA web page cracked corn that was cracked purposely Would be fresher But still as you read there. Is more prone to becoming less useful. If not kept right.. IF you look at several grains found in PIGEON FEED today the standard has been lowered Using a lower grade of grain in most of the grains. And some are not even cleaned well having even cukle burs/ stickers. trash and plenty of dust. Grains are graded. And chipped and cracked grain from DAMAGE is one of the lowest grains BUT agin fresh cracked for the use May be different. just liked steam rolled corn. Used to be grain was graded from 1 to 5 .5 being the worst grade. Sample grade. not fit for any human consumption. It was also much lighter in weight per bushel As grains are cleaned the lighter and the damaged grains are screened away. Even a percent of good grains also. Using some of this lesser Quality in pigeon mix gets first rate prices in the end. Just as many grain elevaters mix a small amount of poorer grains into good grains being sold So they can get better prices by doing that when it is sold. YES this does happen. So that is why I say often cracked grain is not as good as whole grain.


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

I have fed cracked corn and there is nothing wrong with my birds. They are fine. I don't see how cracked corn can give them canker. And if you buy them and check the label so it isn't old. Store it correctly, and buy enough to finish it before it spoils then you are good to go. My pigeons would not touch whole corn and would only eat the few odd small popcorn kernels in the mix and ignore the normal sized ones. They did fine with the cracked corn. But anyways it is really to each his own.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by ValencianFigs
> And if you buy them and check the label so it isn't old.


If grains are old,their aroma and faded color gives it away.. Fancier must have that eye


> Originally Posted by ValencianFigs
> Store it correctly, and buy enough to finish it before it spoils then you are good to go.They did fine with the cracked corn. But anyways it is really to each his own.


U're right
I always wash the feed under ample running water. Then sterile it in harsh open sun. It dries in 2-3 days. Then don't let moisture even get near to it. It stays good


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

ValencianFigs said:


> I have fed cracked corn and there is nothing wrong with my birds. They are fine. I don't see how cracked corn can give them canker. And if you buy them and check the label so it isn't old. Store it correctly, and buy enough to finish it before it spoils then you are good to go. My pigeons would not touch whole corn and would only eat the few odd small popcorn kernels in the mix and ignore the normal sized ones. They did fine with the cracked corn. But anyways it is really to each his own.



I agree. And it's just as nutritious as whole corn. More so, as they eat it! LOL.
Yes, it can mold faster if moisture gets to it, but as you have said, if taken proper care to store properly, it's fine. Mine love it. I add other things to my pigeon mix too. I want them to like their feed and eat it.
The idea that it causes canker is ridiculous.


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

The only problem I see with cracked corn is if not stored properly & moisture gets in open edges it goes moldy .
Grit is sharper than cracked corn. 
I put whole corn in separate feeder. & let pigeons tell me if they need it & how much 24/7 .


----------



## Rod Hultquist (Aug 23, 2009)

I feed my homers whole corn. They love it. It is one of the first grains they go for. during the winter it is 25-30% of my mix.


----------



## Joe Black (Nov 21, 2012)

My pigeons hate corn and I am not sure why.
They actually move the corn to the side or push it out of the tray...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They would probably like cracked corn.


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

As Jay said. They would probably eat cracked corn because it is easier for them. My wouldn't east whole peanuts either until I chopped it for them. Sorry for the spelling error as I am using my phone.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

truth is a pigeon would eat most any grain it could eat. Pop corn is about the smallest corn. And Most all breeds of pigeon can eat it But if you want to use cracked corn There your birds


----------



## spiritflys (Aug 6, 2012)

Yes, sometimes they get picky, i.e.: I had yellow peas, which I soaked, but the pigeons would not eat them, then, I started shucking the peas (not sure if I am spelling it right, that is where you remove the outer skin) and they went for them like crazy. They did not like the plastic like outer skins left on. Wee cheeky cheeks!


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

To tell you the truth I found if they are picky I was feeding them too much. I also try to throw in different mixes to give them 1) a variety 2) make them less picky 3) different nutrients. Mine love cracked corn, whole corn and pop corn. But what I really love is watching them come down to the ground and forage for themselves. They look like a heard of cattle grazing on the greens. They really love the clover and dandelions. My english bulldog loves watching them from a far and then she gets into the action following them outside the fenced in area looking to see what they are eating.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Knock on would I have not had a case of canker feeding the cracked or whole corn. I hope I have not jinxed myself. I cant believe I have had my babies for one year this month. Its been a great ride so far


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Cracked corn doesn't cause canker.................stress does.


----------



## spiritflys (Aug 6, 2012)

tlc1: I cracked up when you described your pigeons foraging and looking like a little herd of cattle. Head 'em on! MOOOOVVVE 'em out, rollin' rollin' rollin'! Now that you mention it.....I agree.


----------



## Jimmyjack (Jul 21, 2013)

Whole corn has more nutrition than cracked corn. Oxidation occurs after grinding reducing the nutritional content of it. The longer the cracked corn sits after being cracked the more nutrition it will loose.


----------

